# Off the fence here...



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

The local Simplicity dealer brought out a 23/54 Prestige for a test at our house this morning. Wx was a heavy mist. My wife (wants an X485SE) loved it! She drove it over both bridges, I was really worried about the 15' bridge but it held up. He let me engage the blades and it was a great, wet cut. She said there was no need to get JD out here, I guess we will be buying the Prestige when I get home in October. Thanks for all of your posts.

Bill


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i guess congrats are in orderartydanc So i take the wife liked it then. And when you get back and buy it be sure to post some pictures of it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yep just what every salesman wants to hear! "I'll take it!.....in two months":dazed:  frown


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

He knew about October before coming over. Today would be a lower price, October will be $400 more for the 05 model. Still want to look at the GX255 though.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well 4acres.. future congrats... thats a ringing endorsment for simplicity... 

Was it wet enough to get it to slip/slide? The ACT really prevents that.. i was wondering if you got to try out the locking diff. 

the prestige had to cost you about 6000 less than the X485SE...

and its still a few hundred $$$ less than the GX255 

so are you gonna try out the 255? if the dealer was willing to do it.. id still try it out just verify you made the right choice.. 

both are great...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Yep just what every salesman wants to hear! "I'll take it!.....in two months":dazed:  frown  *



Good one Six Chows talk about foreplay for the poor salesman...
nothing like just giving away money - I dont understand with all the financing available and zero interest why not take it now and save $400...?? 

If it was me I would have skipped both and got a Cub - 

:furious: 

(kidding)

Duc


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Ouch! Yea, just dont "go green". It only makes you list a bit to port side. :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

BTW-I'll offer for free a nice home for your CC and IH...and will also throw in for free, storage for that Ducati as well. Unfortunately, thats all the room I have. :furious: :furious: 

Well? Whaddaya say?  

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You seemed concerned about one of your bridges. Be sure to check this out. None of us want to hear how it was ok for 20 crossings and somebody went swimming on the 21st.


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Good morning bontai Joe,

I told my wife to head for one of the backyard sections and off she went. The Prestige is pretty fast so by the time we got around the house she was over the small bridge, through that section and getting lined up for an approach to the long bridge. I was a little worried. There is a concrete culvert that we will use instead of going over the long bridge and I will put in a culvert pipe for another access to this section of yard from another direction. Having a large pond is nice but it does split up the yard with the input/output streams. We live in the country so it is there for fire fighting and of course the geese, ducks, etc. love it.

sixchows, I was not trying to stiff the dealer, he knows that I am leaving for Africa in a week. No sense in having my wife tearing all over without some supervision! By the way, what part of NYS are you in, we live in northern Oswego County.

Other issues have reared their ugly heads recently (ill in-laws will be moving in, adding a second story to the 30'x30' garage for office/storage, loosing one garage bay so a shed will be built on the 30'x28' pad by the woods) so a tractor purchase has fallen down on the "must buy" list...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

fouracres,
I just now read your profile, and must say you have an unusual job. The travel might be nice, but the reason for the travel must generate some stress. Have a safe trip to Africa, and keep your head down! There are several major conflicts going on that I know of, and probably a few dozen minor ones, so watch yourself and keep safe.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Fouracres
I'm sure you have good reason for waiting and it was great that you informed the dealer before the free home demonstration. On his end, I'm sure he was thinking that if he got it out there and let you play with it on your land you'd have to have it now.

As a salesman, I know many things can go wrong between now and October. You may find a machine you like better, a competeing salesman may offer you a better deal to shut this guy out, you may decise to stay in Africa and take up big game hunting,etc., etc. I'm sure he swallowed hard and tried to keep his spirits up as he left feeling dejected. By the way don't be surprised if in October between the new 05 models coming out and the steel price increases, if that $400 gets closer to a grand.


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

bontai Joe

I always keep the head down, 24 years of this and I still have all ten fingers! I won't have much time on land, pretty much go directly to a boat.

sixchows

That has his desire, a check in the pocket and an empty trailer on the way back to the shop. He said that the $400.0 would be for the higher steel costs, geuss he already knows what the price increase will be for Simplicity. That's just the way it goes sometimes...


----------

